
Books Every Young and Wildly Ambitious Person Should Read - rspivak
https://ryanholiday.net/36-books-for-every-ambitious-person/
======
alexchantavy
Does anyone have any newspaper lists or forums/communities that continually
have good recommendations on current books to read? I love going to bookstores
but don't have any idea where to start, and want to have at least "heard of"
some titles before I go.

